# Problem mit Magix Music Maker



## thelighter2 (9. August 2007)

HI immer wenn ich eine aufnahme mit mein MINDPRINT USB machen will mit Monitor dann kommt immer die Fehlermeldung:"Cannot open waveform input "MIndprint USB"
Reason
DIeses Format wird nicht unterstuezt oder kann nicht übersetzt werden.Benutzen Sie die Funktion ,Capabilities, um die unterstützten FOrmate zu ermittlen."

hab mir schon eine USB 2 KArte geholt es kommt aber immer diese meldung

brauche schnell Hilfe
thx im voraus
mfg ALex


----------



## thelighter2 (14. August 2007)

kann mir wirklich niemand helfen....


----------



## The_Maegges (15. August 2007)

Ich kann dir leider nix dazu sagen, da ich nicht mit Music Maker arbeite.

Das Einzige was mir spontan einfällt:

Versuch mal mit einem anderen Programm aufzunehmen und schau mal ob du denselben Fehler bekommst, dann könnte die Ursache ein Treiberproblem oder ne falsche Einstellung in Windows sein.


----------



## thelighter2 (15. August 2007)

Hi
es hat sich herausgestellt dass es ein Treiberproblem ist Cubase habe ich auch kenn mich dammit aber leider nicht aus kennst ihr vielleicht ein paaar tutorials wie man dass alles einstellt

mfg Alex


----------



## The_Maegges (15. August 2007)

Ich kenn leider keins, aber ich bin am Überlegen, eines zu schreiben...


----------



## bokay (15. August 2007)

Ganz einfach:

Unter "Geräte" -> "Geräte Konfigurieren" "VST-Audiobay" auswählen und den ASIO Treiber der bei deinem Mindprint USB Interface dabei war einstellen.

Alles andere sollte erstmal nebensächlich sein...

Versuchs am besten gleich mit den neuesten Treibern... klick


----------



## The_Maegges (17. August 2007)

Nochmal an dieser Stelle:

Ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen, in den kommenden Tagen ein grösseres Tutorial für Cubase zu erstellen (ich arbeite zwar noch mit dem älteren SX2, aber die meisten Funktionen sind in den neuen Version praktisch identisch geblieben).

Ich denke momentan an folgende Parts:

1. Einstellungen & Vorbereitungen
2. Arbeiten mit Midi-Spuren
3. Arbeiten mit Audiospuren
4. VST- und externe Instrumente
5. Der Mixer und Effekte

Gibt es irgendwas, was ihr gerne ausführlicher beschrieben hättet, dann werde ich das beim Schreiben beherzigen.

Edit: Habe das Tutorial nun geschrieben, muss noch von einem Admin freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## thelighter2 (18. August 2007)

Also dass ist Super alle Punkte die mir wichtig sind da

Thx nochmal

mfg Alex


----------



## The_Maegges (18. August 2007)

Super 

Freut mich, dass es weiterhilft!

Greetz,
   The_Maegges


----------

